# north Houston, TX young albino girl



## visual_lace (Sep 26, 2008)

Country: USA
State/Region: Texas
City/Town: Splendora (45 min north of Houston, on HWY 59)
Number of rats: 1
Gender: Female
Age(s): unsure, but she's still young and growing
Name(s): Kana
Colours: albino
Neutered: not spayed
Reason for rehoming: older cagemate died, so she's a lone rat. I've only had her for a few weeks.
Temperament: curious and active. likes people, but is too hyper to cuddle
Medical problems: none that I'm aware of, she looks healthy
Will the group be split: n/a
Transport available: I can drive up to an hour to a public meeting spot
Other: new owner must have or be getting a cagemate(s) for her
URL of Pictures: http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l234/hagarenfangirl/newer posted stuffs/100_0515.jpg
Preferred donation: $5


----------

